# Cigars for SHTF



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Anybody stocking up on their favorite stogies? I got some for smokin' and some for tradin' :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Padrons, Rocky Patels, Gurkha's and more.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't smoke.....but now you have me thinking how bad to the bone I would look with a stogie hanging low from my lips.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After the Lights go out, nothing like some warm beer and stale cigars to mask the stench of body odor!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im sure Bill Clinton is stocking up!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a supply. Some for me, some to trade. Some in my ghb. Along those lines pipe tobacco, cigarette tobacco and rolling papers will have value too.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought about stashing some cartons of cheap cigs in the freezer for trading. My brother in law introduced me to Acid cigars. Can't remember which one exactly, but it has the blue wrapper. The first one in the slide show.

ACID Cigars - Drew Estate


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Im sure Bill Clinton is stocking up!!


Hopefully not for his rancid bitch of a wife.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> I thought about stashing some cartons of cheap cigs in the freezer for trading. My brother in law introduced me to Acid cigars. Can't remember which one exactly, but it has the blue wrapper. The first one in the slide show.
> 
> ACID Cigars - Drew Estate


@txmarine6531 Acid Kuba Kuba. Popular smoke!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> @txmarine6531 Acid Kuba Kuba. Popular smoke!


Man those things are good. If I could find a way to store them without them drying up, I'd be happy. Everything I've read online says the only way to store cigars and keep them good is to store them in a humidor. Vacuum sealing in mylar and O2 absorbers ruins them. From what I've read.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Man those things are good. If I could find a way to store them without them drying up, I'd be happy. Everything I've read online says the only way to store cigars and keep them good is to store them in a humidor. Vacuum sealing in mylar and O2 absorbers ruins them. From what I've read.


Here's a trick. Get a Rubbermaid Container, the good ones, not those flimsy disposable ones. that is the size of cigar box. Go to your cigar store and pick up a Boveda-brand Large 60 g humidity pack for 69% humidity. Cost about $4.00 Buy some Kuba Kuba's or whatever you like and put them in the Rubbermaid Container with the 69% Boveda humidity pack, in a dark area under 75F degrees. You'll have fresh cigars for 6+ months. Just replace the Boveda pack every 6 months or when it gets dried out.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

ACID Atom Maduros, Partagas, Gurkhas, Rock's and a few others.... probably 500 sticks aging nicely in the humidors. 
If I stopped buying today, I'd still be all set for years.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Outlaws, and Swisher sweets. I have found by putting my Outlaws in the fridge. They seem to stay fresh much longer. I use to use a small humidor. It kept having issues so i opted for a simpler method of freshness.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Anybody stocking up on their favorite stogies? I got some for smokin' and some for tradin' :armata_PDT_25:


Hadnt thought of it prreviously. Thanks for the memory jogger. What are we going to do for Snuff?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> Outlaws, and Swisher sweets. I have found by putting my Outlaws in the fridge. They seem to stay fresh much longer. I use to use a small humidor. It kept having issues so i opted for a simpler method of freshness.


A refrigerator is not a humidor. Think about it what does refrigeration do? The answer is ...... it removes humidity.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Acids are horrible. They are not real cigars.

This has been a public service announcement. 


Your welcome!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Anybody stocking up on their favorite stogies? I got some for smokin' and some for tradin' :armata_PDT_25:


Sure, if you have your food backstocked, and your ammo and guns, and a decent supply of silver and gold then WTF go for another prep.

IMO tobacco will be the thing that most will decide to do without SHTF but you never know....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have never been able to stockpile cigars nor ganja. The stuff gets smoked right away because I an a complete degenerate. Actually, to call myself a degenerate would be an insult to perfectly nice degenerates all over the world.

Anyhow, I keep a couple of pipes. That's what my cigar butts turn into, pipe fodder. Someone just gave me a really nice mahogany pipe with a long stem. The smoke is so much cooler that way, doesn't burn your tongue until you have no more tastebuds.

I have always just figured that when the world ended there would be a 100% Off sale at the cigar store. As the future ruler of Tucson, I would take as many as I wanted, and enslave any witnesses. 

I don't just wanna survive, I wanna rule like Stalin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> After the Lights go out, nothing like some warm beer and stale cigars to mask the stench of body odor!


Goes hand in hand with running a bordello huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As previously mentioned I do not smoke. But I like to walk in the pipe stores and smell, Wow how sweet pipe tobacco is. I smoked a few swisher sweets when I was young, but reading the names listed here as preferred cigars..... never heard of any of them. Likely, I wouldn't know a good cigar from a bad on not being a connoisseur.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I love to smoke one once in a while but it is best if I do not have them around or I will smoke one once in a while.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

People that smoke and prep confuse me.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> People that smoke and prep confuse me.


Smoking cigars is a little different since most don't inhale. I've never smoked a cigarette in my life but I love a good cigar now and then. That works out to about every 3 months or so these days.
And yep, I've got a good stash.
I keep mine in coolidors. Regular plastic coolers with humidification beads.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Smoking cigars is a little different since most don't inhale. I've never smoked a cigarette in my life but I love a good cigar now and then. That works out to about every 3 months or so these days.
> And yep, I've got a good stash.
> I keep mine in coolidors. Regular plastic coolers with humidification beads.


I was more busting. I enjoy a good cigar every now and then. 
Mmmm...bourbon and cigars.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Acids are horrible. They are not real cigars.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.
> 
> Your welcome!


Oh pish posh 

My favorite sticks include Partagas, Diesel (unholy's rule!), Gurk's and many other full flavored smokes.... and yes, Acid is in the list. Atom Maduro is one of my go-to's.... love 'em long time


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

I realize it is not a humidor, but it keeps the tobacco fresh, just as it does with cigarettes. To put humidity back into the cigar. One must only put them in a zipper bag with a piece of bread. Brings back the moisture of the tobacco. I do this also for the large bags of pipe tobacco i buy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> I realize it is not a humidor, but it keeps the tobacco fresh


Do a little research on that my friend. I think you will find a running refrigerator is not the place to store cigars despite the wives tale of keeping cigarettes fresh.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Good Tequila and a Dark Wrapped Cigar are the two things I can't seem to stockpile for very long.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Do a little research on that my friend. I think you will find a running refrigerator is not the place to store cigars despite the wives tale of keeping cigarettes fresh.


Cigarettes are DRY tobacco - they keep well in a fridge or even the deep freeze.

Cigars are WET tobacco - they ruin in a fridge or deep freeze. You can, however keep them for a few years in a humidor if you maintain the unit and moisture levels.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Cigarettes are DRY tobacco - they keep well in a fridge or even the deep freeze.
> 
> Cigars are WET tobacco - they ruin in a fridge or deep freeze. You can, however keep them for a few years in a humidor if you maintain the unit and moisture levels.


Its a wives tale. Do not keep tobacco in a running refrigerator. Even cigarette tobabcco is not dry it has some mositure content. You are not a smoker are you? Please do a little research people. 
4 Ways to Store a Cigar - wikiHow - this is only one link there are many....

Here-

Can I store my cigars in my refrigerator?

No, as they will dry out quickly. This used to be common and sound advice, but it no longer holds true because almost all of today's refrigerators actually dehydrate their interiors to prevent condensation from forming on their exteriors. However, an old refrigerator or freezer that you leave unplugged can make an excellent large alternative storage device for cigars.
https://www.jrcigars.com/blending-room/university/storage/2015/06/22/


----------

